# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Т-34-85 (Д-5) UM 1:72

## An-Z

Гляжу я не одиноко отдыхаю на бронетехнике от авиации, решил порадовать сообщество год назад сделанной моделью Т-34..
Это первая моя модель танка строилась без всяких чертежей и погружения в историю (уж не взыщите!), почти что "изкоропко"!.

Модель собирается без проблем, самостоятельно сделаны поручни, коуши на башне, троса буксирные, сетка мотрного отсека, потеряныйный пулемёт с маской, скатка брезента + переделаны ручки доп.баков и срублено подходящее бревно, да, ещё имитирован сварной шов на башне, вроде всё..

Окраска "аканом", тонировка маслом разведёной тиккурилой, тамиевскими и акановскими пигментами. Грязищща - сода+ПВА+акварель..

----------


## Марат

Я прихожу к выводу, что все "лётчики" - тайные "танкисты".  Прекрасная работа, я бы сказал, ювелирная. Если бы не знал, не подумал бы, что это 72-й.

----------


## dutic

Отлично!!!

----------


## An-Z

> Я прихожу к выводу, что все "лётчики" - тайные "танкисты". ...


Ну а как же, бывает, тем более, говорят, что вертолёты это души погибших танков..  :Wink:  Спасибо за высокую оценку моей работы, хотя специалисты меня носом в неё потыкали изрядно.. :) но я ни на что не претендую..

----------


## Марат

А мы не специалисты, мы ценители прекрасного.

----------

